
Ossia, FCC Approval for Wireless Charging, Already Downplaying Expectations? - LiesNStartupPR
https://liesandstartuppr.blogspot.com/2019/06/ossia-and-fcc-approval.html
======
LiesNStartupPR
Ossia, the RF wireless charging company, have received Part 18 approval from
the FCC. The system needs a fixed transmitter and receiver, a receiver the
size of 2 phones, barely receives a Watt, no-one can be within 20 centimeters
of either, and is at the safety limit for power output. Their own publicity
seems to downplay the system and instead focuses on unavailable mythical
future products. Where do they go from here?

